# TV-Bild wird nicht ganz angezeigt



## Pagz (25. Dezember 2010)

Hi PCGHX Community,
Ich habe zu Weihnachten eine LG 32LD420-TV bekommen und den auch gleich an meinen PC angeschlossen. Ging soweit auch alles gut, bis ich gemerckt habe, dass, wenn ich die volle Full HD Auflösung einstelle, nicht das ganze Bild angezeigt wird, sondern ein Rahmen am Rand außerhalb vom Bildschirm liegt. Beim Desktop kann man das einstellen und es stört nicht besonders, in Spielen stört es allerdings schon. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann mir helfen? Ich verzweifle gerade ein bisschen

Mfg, Robin123


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## Pagz (25. Dezember 2010)

GTX 470 AMP!
Ich glaube aber nicht, dass es daran liegt, da ich den PC auch an den Tv von meiner Mutter angeschlossen habe und da gab es keine Probleme


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Dezember 2010)

Schau mal nach manche TV haben einen extra PC Modus.


----------



## Pagz (25. Dezember 2010)

Mh also wenn ja dann finde ich ihn zumindest nicht...
Ist der da, wo Spiel, Kino etc.. auch ist?


----------



## Pagz (26. Dezember 2010)

Also ich hab ein bisschen gegoogelt und dabei gefunden, dass es doch einen PC Modus gibt, siehe hier:
LG 32LD450: Wie richte ich beim LG 32LD450 den PC-Modus ein? | BetaBuzz
Leider kann ich im Menü nicht den Unterpunkt "Anzeige" wählen, weil der grau hinterlegt ist. Hat irgentjemand diesen oder einen ähnlichen Tv und weiß warum? 
Mfg, Robn123

Edit: Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## milesdavis (26. Dezember 2010)

Hallo!
Das Problem kenne ich! Ich habe einen 46" FullHD von Samsung, den LE46C650, und wollte mein Notebook mal testweise dranhängen. Der LCD wird per DVB-S2-Receiver über HDMI versorgt und da mein Notebook auch einen solchen Ausgang hat, hab ich das dann auch so angeschlossen.

Die Problematik liegt an den verschiedenen Auflösungen.
Beim Receiver habe ich eingestellt, dass dieser 1080i über HDMI ausgeben soll und der Fernseher einfach sein 16:9 Bild.
Da musst du mal schauen wer was wie ausgibt. Auch musst du das Seitenverhältnis beachten.
Zu Beginn, als der LCD noch nicht da war und die Röhre über Scart dranhing, musste ich ein anderes Seitenverhältnis wählen, um das komplette Bild zu sehen (die schwarzen Balken oben und unten waren ja bei der Röhre schon immer da). Aber der rechte und linke Rand war dann meist abgeschnitten.

Und als ich meinen Laptop angeschlossen habe, stellte ich auch fest, dass das Bild am Rand beschnitten war. Das hat auch nicht unbedingt etwas mit dem PC-Modus zu tun. Da sind nur Farb-/Helligkeits-/...-Optimierungen.

Hier geht es schlichtweg um Auflösung und Seitenverhältnis!


----------



## Pagz (26. Dezember 2010)

Der Receiver ist doch gar nicht beteiligt, wenn man den Pc über HDMI an den TV anschließt oder?
Und wenn doch, wie stellt man dann am Reveiver das Seitenverhältnis ein?


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

Hat denn gar keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Léinarion (29. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte das Problem mal mit einer AMD Radeon (damals noch ATI^^)
Da war irgend eine etwas besser verborgene Einstellung (Underscan, war das glaubs) des Grafiktreibers schuld daran, dass das Bild verkleinert wurde.
Versuchs mal bei deiner Karte indem du Das NVidia Control Panel öffnest und dort unter Display/Ajust desktop size and positon auf "reseize desktop" klickst.

Bei der AMD Karte hat das, oder eben as Äquivalent dazu,  funktioniert


----------



## Pagz (29. Dezember 2010)

Resize Desktop habe ich wie gesagt schon gemacht, und dann kann man die Auslösung auch so einstellen, dass es passt. Das funktioniert allerdings nur auf dem Desktop, sobald man ein Spiel startet, nimmt er wieder die ursprüngliche Auflösung(Full HD)
Edit: Die passende Auflösung scheint ca 1838*1036 zu sein


----------



## Pagz (1. Januar 2011)

Da anscheinend niemand eine Lösung für mein Problem weiß, ahbe ich einfach versucht es zu ignorieren. Bis ichj gerade bemerkt habe, dass Mein Bild gar nicht gerade ist. 
Das sieht dann etwa aus, wie auf dem Bild im Anhang.
Soll ich den Monitor einfach zurückschicken, oder liegt es an meiner Hardware?
Jetzt schon mal danke für eure Antworten,
Mfg, Robin123


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Januar 2011)

Na das ist auf keinen Fall normal und das liegt garantiert nicht an deiner Graka, also ab mit dem Teil zur RMA!


----------

